# My Onn LS6400R Keyboard isn't working



## Crusader13

I got it two days ago and I'm already having problems esp with the keyboard. I can barely type anything without making a mistake. E.G, sometimes it won't type a letter or it types to many letters, and I dunno if it's due to the fact that I type really fast or...what?? The mouse works just fine, sure it has a couple of problems time to time, but it's not as bad as the keyboard. I use it when I'm on my laptop and using my tv as a monitor via a PC cable. So, can anyone tell me how to fix it, thanks.


----------



## Crusader13

I scanned the driver and it said that it was up to date.


----------



## Crusader13

I synced the keyboard but it still doesn't respond to what keys I press as quickly as I type


----------



## DJHarrison

From a lot of reviews I've read, a lot of people have this problem. I would take it back and get something else!

http://www.staples.com/Microsoft-Wireless-Desktop-800/product_923063

If you're near a staples, that's a great keyboard that's wireless


----------

